# N64 on NDS???



## The Groke (Aug 14, 2006)

As I am awaiting delivery of my G6 lite flash card bundle (woo!) I was wondering if there were any N64 emulators available for the NDS or indeed, if it were even possible???

As I understand, although in some terms the DS is more powerful that the N64, It doesn't have the 3d processing power that the N64 has....


Thoughts?


----------



## lobster (Aug 14, 2006)

you could just get a n64 emulator for a computer in the meantime if your deperate to play n64 games.

speaking of emulators, has anyone tried PCSX2 and got it working succesfully?
http://www.pcsx2.net/


----------



## bmd (Aug 14, 2006)

Apparently the answer is no. 

More in depth answer here, it's a good forum for homebrew etc as well. Link.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks BMD

 


(but  )


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2006)

why not just buy an N64?  probably get one for about £30 (at a guess)


----------



## The Groke (Aug 15, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> why not just buy an N64?  probably get one for about £30 (at a guess)



Yeah, but once I have strapped that and the battery array to my back, and affixed the LCD to my forehead, I won't be able to carry my luggage.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 15, 2006)

i use  project 64  as a n64 emulator   and it works fine   but   the one poblem is  the  joystick emulation  is  a bit  crap  so in a load of things i can't aim properly


----------



## bmd (Aug 15, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> Yeah, but once I have strapped that and the battery array to my back, and affixed the LCD to my forehead, I won't be able to carry my luggage.



Yes, I can see your problem there. 

How about some sort of framework that goes over your shoulders and straps about the head and body? With something like that it may be possible to get a 30" widescreen into the mix.


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> i use  project 64  as a n64 emulator   and it works fine   but   the one poblem is  the  joystick emulation  is  a bit  crap  so in a load of things i can't aim properly



or buy one for £3.76 on ebay.

fair enough you can't carry it around with you, let me know if you sort out some really complicated process so that you can play monkey ball on your ds.

oh... wait a minute.....


----------



## The Groke (Aug 15, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Yes, I can see your problem there.
> 
> How about some sort of framework that goes over your shoulders and straps about the head and body? With something like that it may be possible to get a 30" widescreen into the mix.




Do me some blueprints mate, and I will knock a few up!

maybe we could go into business together - we could call it a 64Boy!


----------



## The Groke (Aug 15, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

>



Have you played?

I didn't see it get very good write-ups


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> Have you played?
> 
> I didn't see it get very good write-ups



nah.  liked the older version but not played this one....

have you got your card thing yet?


----------



## The Groke (Aug 15, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

>



Have you played?

I didn't see it get very good write-ups


----------



## The Groke (Aug 15, 2006)

Argh!

Groundhog day etc....


 


No - my card isn't in stock until today - should be another 3-5 working days, assuming the UAE postal system doesn't eat it, which is quite likely!


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 15, 2006)

PSP N64 emulators are currently only hitting the 25 fps mark, so I'd imagine the DS would _really_ struggle to run N64 games via emulation.


----------



## Strawman (Aug 16, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> Do me some blueprints mate, and I will knock a few up!
> 
> maybe we could go into business together - we could call it a 64Boy!



someones already beaten you to it  

http://www.joystiq.com/2005/04/12/benheck-does-it-again-the-portable-n64/


----------



## The Groke (Aug 16, 2006)

Bugger.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 16, 2006)

Actually, that is pretty fucking sweet.

Kudos to the guy


----------

